# Tivo stopped working



## pspencer (Aug 31, 2004)

I've had our Tivo a few years now, and apart from having to replace one of the disk drives I've been very happy with it. But today something has gone wrong, and I'm a bit confused by it. Let me explain.

When watching 'live TV' I get the Tivo blue screen telling me that "The recorder cannot display live TV. Follow the following tips...".

Now I have had this several times in the past and generally a bit of fiddling and it goes away. But I can't fix this. I have tried everything suggested. My freeview box is working fine, and I can view freeview by pressing the 'aux' button. If I change channels using Tivo I get the blue screen, but hitting 'aux' I can see that the channel has changed. Since the 'aux' bit works doesn't that mean that the problem isn't with my freeview box, or the SCART leads.

So where is the problem? 

Any help would be appreciated,
Paul.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Try switching off both at the mains then switching them on again _Freeview box first_.

This is a fairly common problem and happens when the TiVo hardware doesn't 'see' the STB input at startup and cannot sense it later for whatever reason.


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

I have found this too, although it doesn't occur all that often and only really when viewing Live TV rather than recording.

Basically, advice as above. I have a Harmony all-in-one remote. I generally find that if I select the "Digital STB" device and change the channel manually on the Freeview box, and then switch back to "TiVo" and press LiveTV again it usually clears it.

Are you using the Infra-red Blaster or the IR wands to change the channels? I use the blaster and I suspect that is the cause of the problem if TiVo gets "confused" about the state of the Freeview box.


----------



## pspencer (Aug 31, 2004)

That worked. Thanks.


----------

